# What best to feed my golden retriever...



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Raw can be a great choice, but do lots of research to get a nutritional balance. Dogs don't have the digestion that people do so they can handle raw very well. I fed Tayla a very high quality kibble for the first 6 months. I did not do puppy, but All Stages of Life, but we adopted her at 4 months. When she turned about 6 months I started doing kibble for her evening feeding and I feed Grandma Lucy's (freeze dried) for her morning feeding. It is a freeze dried "raw alternative" that you add warm water to and it makes a stew. Kind of like The Honest Kitchen, but I like the smell and look better. You will get lots of different and oposing opinions on food. Find the best one you can afford, do lots of research and get one your dog will eat. I think adding real food is important so veggies and fruits are great.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's hard to know what's available where you are, so I'm hoping that some of our members across the pond will chime in. Also, find out what your breeder is feeding the pups and continue to use that for a while. Any quick change can lead to gastrointestinal distress. Even when older, you need to change from one food to another slowly, but even more important as a baby.

Raw feeding is done successfully by many, but it's much more than just throwing down some raw meet. They also need the proper proportion of bone and organs to be nutritionally sound.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

There is a lot of information out on RAW food feeding for pets now. Do your research. I have been doing the RAW thing for many years and several dogs. All of my dogs lived to be of old age and had no health issues until they were in their last year( old age issues). Good skin - good teeth, no fleas and good energy. It is a diet most suited to their metabolisum. Low in salt, sugar, and carbs. All the things dogs do not need just like people!


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

kimberleyrobertsonx said:


> Hi everyone i am new to this forum :wave: My partner and i are buying a golden retriever male puppy sometime next year from an experienced breeder, although i want to be prepared. Ive been researching the best food to give my golden retriever on google but ive only got opinions from other people. i know not to give the dog pedigree as ive heard its rubbish for them. Can anyone recommend a very good dog food i can buy? and ive also saw that raw meat is very good for them, although how is this? it isnt good for us to eat raw meat, so how can it be good for a dog? wouldnt you cook it first before giving it to anyone?! any opinions and answers welcome


For at least the first 6 months, I would continue using whatever food the the breeder is using.

Then during that time, you can research Raw diets, BARF, other dry foods, etc.....


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

My first generation Golden got a premium brand. A well bred dog but still lot's of health issues. This generation of Golden's got a natural brand. Hardly any issues and certainly not stomach cancer like my dear Buck. I like the food so much; I went to work for the company and shout the benefits from the rooftop. From Scotland, you probably know Waltham and a lot of their research and development went in to Nutro. I bet if you try it, your pup will like it. Mine do!!! My advice is also the idea of a slow transition but I found a couple weeks are usually enough. If the breeder is feeding a chicken formula, go with chicken in the new kibble for a couple months. If the breeder feeds lamb, lamb for the new kibble. Protein changes seem to be the most difficult from what I see and hear.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine all eat FROMM Chicken a La Veg and love it. They will eat the kibble plain but I do give them Honest Kitchen as a topper.

Feed what works best for you and your dog.

I know my vets an ALS formula can be fed aft 12 weeks and then keep the dog on it for life unless is a competition dog- Which none of mine are.

I would feed whatever to the breeder is feeding to begin with and then slowly transition over to whatever you want. Do your own research.

Raw is too much work for me with 4 dogs. I like to keep it simple  

I will never recommend any Nestle Purina product myself since they continue to sell Jerky treats that are killing pets and denying it. My Zoey was a victim.

Best of luck with the new addition!


----------



## kimberleyrobertsonx (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i contacted the breeder and he feeds his pups Purina Beta jumior puppy flavoured chicken x


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

My border collies have cut their teeth - almost literally - on Innova. It's what they got as puppies. When they got older they were switched to Evo. All three have done great their whole lives.

I started Max on Innova when he was twelve months, very slowly, and he's doing very well on it. I briefly tried Evo but it did not agree with him so now I get Innova for both of them. Billy hasn't seemed to have minded the change back to Innova and they're both doing beautifully.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I do half and half. Morning meal dry- evening meal raw. I have been doing EVO and Wellness Core in the dry. Frozen chubs of the raw.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I use Wellness CORE, Innova (Large Breed Puppy) and Merrick Puppy Plate as toppers for my puppy. Rusty is doing great, and I'm switching him to Fromm Large Breed Puppy food this week.


----------



## kimberleyrobertsonx (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will stick to what the breeder is giving him and then i'll maybe think about switching when he is old enough x


----------



## Dee57 (Jan 18, 2014)

*puppy food(frustrated)*

Not sure what you decided on for puppy food. I am still on science diet(what the breeder had her on) her stools are very foul smelling. I still dont know what to put her on. people have suggested proplan but that is not listed on the dog food advisor website. vet also said purina one if i went to a purina product. this is so confusing. dont want to mess up how she is growing. she is 3 months now and in that leggy stage. last golden i had was on iams, she got hip problems so dont know what is the proper levels of calcuim phoruas is to prevent that.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

So many good food. Start with 5 star and find one that works well for your dog.


----------



## a-Dora-ble Golden (Feb 14, 2014)

As Dora was a Seeing Eye Dog we were caring for, the food supplied was Royal Canin Junior. When she got sick of it we soaked half in warm water and left the other half dry. Now she is ours, she is still on the dry food (although were switching to Royal Canin GR) with a dose of cooked veggies mixed in (pumpkin or carrot). Occasionaly she will get cooked chicken and rice, or some premium raw beef, just for variety.


----------

